# Bloodline



## Major Pain (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey have anyone heard of this line tant's or hargroves crock,wee willie becasue i have a little bull thats 1yr old and she have those going for generations back and then she has tant's 3 gens back with some of Jr's tankand then 2back she has Demarest's Ch chopper on top and tant's jumper on the bottom what do i have? Is it good or what? I do reconize some names but i need help with what what line is she.


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

say *WHAT????????* I didn't understand what you said at all??? oke:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You have a well bred game dog it sounds like. Tants is a very well known game line as well as Chopper


----------

